# How's your faith in humanity doing



## Beary (Jan 31, 2015)

mine is dead


note: didnt realize so many people hated the phrase, and also didnt knoe it previously existed. Get off my back.


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2015)

im just expressing my opinion


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 31, 2015)

It fluctuates, I guess. At the moment, everyone I know irl is awesome, but people on the internet make me want to take a bat to someone's skull.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 31, 2015)

So-so. Humans will probably last another 2000 years until we destroy ourselves or something comes and wipes us out, so look forward to that I guess


----------



## Tao (Jan 31, 2015)

Humanity is awful as a majority and it would be best if almost all of us got wiped out entirely leaving only enough of us to start repopulating.



There are some nice people, obviously, but even if you're looking specifically for 'good news stories' whilst purposely avoiding the bad every day you're still going to see way more detailing how we suck as a species.

The general Youtube comments section or reality TV shows are usually enough of an argument that we've failed as a species.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 31, 2015)

i've lost faith in the generations before today's 20 year olds, but i think the younger generations are gonna do a lot of really great things.


----------



## Coach (Jan 31, 2015)

What faith in humanity


----------



## lazuli (Jan 31, 2015)

the fact that people still use the phrase 'my faith in humanity' or variants is sad


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 31, 2015)

People suck.

Dogs are better.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 31, 2015)

computertrash said:


> the fact that people still use the phrase 'my faith in humanity' or variants is sad



I know, it depresses me, especially when people are serious about it.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 31, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> I know, it depresses me, especially when people are serious about it.



Some things just never die. We think that they have, when they really just get passed onto future generations.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 31, 2015)

It's pretty low right now. I can't handle it anymore


----------



## Jawile (Jan 31, 2015)

*INTENSO!!*

idk but i never really liked the idea of a "faith in humanity"


----------



## nard (Jan 31, 2015)

umm

its been dropping lately just bc of this site


----------



## toxapex (Jan 31, 2015)

computertrash said:


> the fact that people still use the phrase 'my faith in humanity' or variants is sad



It must be having a pretty negative effect on your faith in humanity


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2015)

Decent faith here.

ya'll must have low expectations


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Tae said:


> People suck.
> 
> Dogs are better.



_yeah wtf why can't we pee in gardens?_


----------



## CR33P (Jan 31, 2015)

u should do something about it


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 31, 2015)

I lost faith in humanity on New Year's when I saw 4 guys in a pickup truck wearing bikinis just...twerking it out. Actually, that made me question humanity...


----------



## Brad (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh yeah, absolutely.

I'm only a high school senior who hasn't left my redneck hick town of 3,000 people for more than two weeks at a time, and is probably only going to move within two hours away when I graduate in the next few months; but I saw a guy twerk once, a girl at my school got pregnant, and a small but vocal minority of the US is still racist...

So, I guess that gives me all the knowledge and expertise I need to safely assume that humanity is doomed.













*/s*​


----------



## CR33P (Jan 31, 2015)

what about all of our achievements though?! it's as if you guys are only looking at the negatives


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> I know, it depresses me, especially when people are serious about it.



i came up with the phrase on my own, didnt know that it ticked people off so much.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 31, 2015)

Everyone is awful

Everything is awful

Life itself is awful

Including me


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

Not yet.


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 1, 2015)

Some people make me hate humanity.

I particularly like some people's comments.....

Like "Humanity Sucks, Dogs are better"... EXCEPT..... I would say that for CATS. CATS are better. At least my cats.... I hated cats before I got my cats. Well I didn't "hate" them. I just thought they hated me. Let's just say I was a Dog Person before I got my cats. XD 

AND.... 

THIS SITE is making me lose faith in humanity. Trolls. YES. Bullying. YES. People not Trigger Warning Stuff. YES. And **** you look on the What's Bothering You? Thread and look at HALF the **** people are dealing with.... deaths.... illness.... catastrophe..... cheating.... break-ups.... getting fired.... YES! 

AND.....

LATELY.....

The fact that it has come to my awareness that certain people close to me have been driven to the point where they can't cope with their emotions, with their problems, with the people around them, OR ANYONE FOR THAT MATTER, who would be driven to the point of self-harm and cutting addiction HAS MADE ME LOSE FAITH IN HUMANITY, YES. Because I care for these people. And no one should suffer like that. To feel such pain and want to hurt the thing on the outside to kill the thing on the inside..... AND I SEE PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET LITERALLY ENCOURAGING THIS BEHAVIOUR!!!!! OMG!!!!!


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> the fact that people still use the phrase 'my faith in humanity' or variants is sad



thank you

like
"omg faith in humanity restored!!!!!! faith in humanity is destroyed.... "

like damn wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> i came up with the phrase on my own, didnt know that it ticked people off so much.



awkz bc the saying is older than you

A source shows it dates back to October 3rd 2000 and you were born in 2001 so I'm afraid to say you didn't 'come up with the phrase on [your] own'


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 1, 2015)

"Faith in humanity" is just a saying... Why are people getting so upset over a silly phrase? 

Anyway I'm still depressed and suicidal. I've been depressed for like 4 years now. Whilst there's good stuff, there's mostly bad stuff. It's hard to be positive when the world is full of negativity.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 1, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> THIS SITE is making me lose faith in humanity. Trolls. YES. Bullying. YES. People not Trigger Warning Stuff. YES. And **** you look on the What's Bothering You? Thread and look at HALF the **** people are dealing with.... deaths.... illness.... catastrophe..... cheating.... break-ups.... getting fired.... YES!



..tbh this site is really not that bad, almost everyone is friendly. And you can't really expect everyone to trigger warning and censor stuff they say to cater to your feelings.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> umm
> 
> its been dropping lately just bc of this site



welp, mine just dropped to a new low reading that.

oh, i meant IQ not faith.


----------



## Beary (Feb 1, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> thank you
> 
> like
> "omg faith in humanity restored!!!!!! faith in humanity is destroyed.... "
> ...




uhhh
I wasnt saying i was the source, just that I made it up not knowing that it already existed,
jeez

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> welp, mine just dropped to a new low reading that.
> 
> oh, i meant IQ not faith.



wtf are you implying


----------



## nard (Feb 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> welp, mine just dropped to a new low reading that.
> 
> oh, i meant IQ not faith.



k

dont even understand what you said but yknow


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> umm
> 
> its been dropping lately just bc of this site



Your faith dropped because of a freaking Animal Crossing website?

you must not have had much faith to begin with


----------



## Beary (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Your faith dropped because of a freaking Animal Crossing website?
> 
> you must not have had much faith to begin with



there are a lot of dumb people on here


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

With more obnoxious 'swag' people, going down. Don't mean to stereotype though, sorry.


----------



## nard (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Your faith dropped because of a freaking Animal Crossing website?
> 
> you must not have had much faith to begin with



i hope you know it's people like you who are making me lose faith btw


----------



## Beary (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> i hope you know it's people like you who are making me lose faith btw



That's extraordinarily rude. We barely post on the same boards or even talk to each other.

I came out here to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now


----------



## Cuppycakez (Feb 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> *Humanity is awful as a majority and it would be best if almost all of us got wiped out entirely leaving only enough of us to start repopulating.
> *


This, would sadly never work. Because if there's a few of us left, people are going to start repopulating. It'd be ok for a while, but it would still end up how it is today after a long time.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## toxapex (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> That's extraordinarily rude. We barely post on the same boards or even talk to each other.
> 
> I came out here to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now



That meme is extraordinarily rued.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> That meme is extraordinarily rued.



no the meme is perfecct.


----------



## nard (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> That's extraordinarily rude. We barely post on the same boards or even talk to each other.
> 
> I came out here to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now









go back to the mods and cry more, have you even see what you've done before? jfc


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

The world has always been the same, its just that now we have the internet and we are able to see more of it because people record their stupid actions or murders etc and we are able to look at these stupid things. If you would look at life like this and thing that everyone is bad and does this stuff you will only see these bad things. Open your eyes, look around. There are a lot of good people out there, you just have some dirt in your eyes. Same with stupid and slutty teens. There have always been people like this, smoking dope at young age, drinking at young age etc. It's just that now we have the internet and the technology so we can record these things and share it with the entire world. When's the last time you actually saw a murder or someone abusing an animal in real life? Or someone beating up old people? I bet most of us have never seen it. The world is amazing, you just gotta think different (Sorry of my English is really bad, whenever I try to explain my mind my English derps out, besides its not my main language)


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> go back to the mods and cry more, have you even see what you've done before? jfc



lay down the law


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 1, 2015)

Depends on the masses general reactions to things, and usually that makes me wish every nuke on the planet would detonate and annihilate us.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 1, 2015)

what faith?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> i hope you know it's people like you who are making me lose faith btw



people with common sense???


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm pretty bummed because I've been looking for a job since October and I'm a hardworker and have good references, but it looks like I'm going to have to talk to my old boss from a job that I was treated like crap at and get that job back. :/


----------



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2015)

Most people are pretty stupid but when the smart ones get together and do things it's awesome!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 1, 2015)

People are rude, especially when they feel the need to share how 'ungrateful and ignorant' you are.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2015)

For example, most of the people commenting on this thread are nit picking at each other for no reason which is pretty pathetic considering we're on an Animal Crossing forum. If you really think that the best place to argue is on this forum you probably have a poor sense of what is and is not important.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> For example, most of the people commenting on this thread are nit picking at each other for no reason which is pretty pathetic considering we're on an Animal Crossing forum. If you really think that the best place to argue is on this forum you probably have a poor sense of what is and is not important.



I love you.


----------



## Murray (Feb 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> For example, most of the people commenting on this thread are nit picking at each other for no reason which is pretty pathetic considering we're on an Animal Crossing forum. If you really think that the best place to argue is on this forum you probably have a poor sense of what is and is not important.



this is true, although my faith in humanity is proportional to the quality of posts and threads


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Most people are pretty stupid but when the smart ones get together and do things it's awesome!



this is true, but for every smart person, theres at least 1000 idiots, and since theres only so many brain cells to go around, humanity is screwed. its not a question of if things fall apart its a question of when.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> this is true, although my faith in humanity is proportional to the quality of posts and threads



I love you too.


----------



## nard (Feb 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> people with common sense???



do you even


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> do you even



finish your sentence, missy.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 1, 2015)

after the twerking issue this world has faced... 

*WE ARE SCREWED*


----------



## nard (Feb 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> finish your sentence, missy.



do you even know oath

leaving it at that ty byee


----------



## Naiad (Feb 1, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> after the twerking issue this world has faced...
> 
> *WE ARE SCREWED*








sometimes u just have to twerk it out


----------



## f11 (Feb 1, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> after the twerking issue this world has faced...
> 
> *WE ARE SCREWED*


theres nothing wrong with dancing.


----------



## Beary (Feb 1, 2015)

lol this thread drove into a hay bale and died

it makes me feel so damn good when a thread of mine decends into chaos
yep
..........


----------



## Caius (Feb 2, 2015)

This thread is a train wreck.


----------

